# Marmoset or primate forum???



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

My Mum owns 2 common marmosets and I'am trying to find a forum which specialises in marmosets or primates so she can increase her knowledge of them and talk about them.

Thanks in advance  .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

http://monkeybird.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Marmoset Forum - Topix


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can we see pics pleaseeee There has been some discussion about marmies on here recently and would be great to see some positive comments about someones enclosure and mamrmies


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Would everyone agree that appropriate forums links have been provided as requested by the OP, and does anyone have anymore to add?


----------



## annewynne (Jan 5, 2008)

i for one would love to see photos of these marmosets,as im really interested in them,and i have typed for info on these via google.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and i can't think of any other forums snakesR.. certainly not uk ones..

other than monkey bird that is.. i really don't think there are any

might be some yahoo groups, but none that i belong to in particular..


N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

opps, tell a lie snakesR..

there is this one... this is a yahoo group for marmies...

Yahoo! Groups : Directory : Marmosets

N


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought this might happen...ah well adlock: .

Thanx for the links  .


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oohh. i like your crestie animation 

and have you tried this place for silk worms?

Silkworms - Available in three sizes

there was a poster on here last march who was breeding them and selling them on ebay too

you can get them dried - sold as koi food, but i don't think that would be much good tbh

N


----------



## annewynne (Jan 5, 2008)

*marmosets*



TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Phil,
> 
> Open up your own thread if you feel this way, name it whatever you will.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes Anne, this l know.

Britton was the first to ask.

When the topic was going off course, l then suggested that a new thread be opened by you if you wanted to see photos so that the thread was not locked, however that did not matter as the thread was locked anyway.

R


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

can we please lock this and thanx for the silkworm pointer  .


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Gladly! : victory:


----------

